# Washington DC Area Snowfall Predictions



## ferdelance (Jan 18, 2004)

I just heard on Fox 5 news that we are possibly getting between 12 and 24 inches of snowfall.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats a huge spread. Bet it pays 1 to 1


----------

